# to breed true



## salma

Field and topic:
Agradecería que alguien me ayudara con la traducción de la expresión "to breed true" que se utiliza en hibridación. 



Gracias de antemano
---------------------

Sample sentence:
"These plants would not breed true for tallness, as the carried the dwarf trait without manifesting it".


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Salma,



> Sample sentence:
> "These plants would not breed true for tallness, as the*y* carried the dwarf trait without manifesting it".



Te lo explico primero en inglés, y después, a ver si me vengan las palabras adecuadas.

To breed true: To produce a self-pollinated plant whose offspring are identical to itself...

O sea, si se trata de una sola planta o dos, hay una característica...tamaño, que se desea. Aunque la sola planta, o los dos "padres" sean altos, es posible que tengan 'crías' bajitas, debido a la presencia de genes regresivas por el tamaño bajo. 

En cambio, si una planta "breeds true", las 'crías' van a ser idénticas a los padres, o el padre/madre, como sea.


Sorry if the Spanish is tangled.  I'm a better hybridizer than translator.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## lauranazario

Salgo a asistir a Cuchuflete. 

Del Diccionario Limusa de Agricultura y Ganadería:

true breeding lines = *líneas verdaderas de reproducción. Es en mejoramiento genético para obtener una variedad nueva y superior.*


> "These plants would not breed true for tallness, as they carried the dwarf trait without manifesting it".


*Estas plantas no tendrán reproducción verdadera para altura ya que portaban la característica del enanismo sin manifestarlo*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## rubenaf

(españa)
No estoy seguro de la traducción, pero viendo la definición que aporta cuchuflete, me parece que "true breeding line" es lo que se llama "línea pura", es decir, una línea que es homocigota para todos sus alelos... o lo que es lo mismo, que siempre que se cruce consigo misma, dará lugar a una planta exactamente igual a ella.

  Con lo cual, mis tres sugerencias para esa traducción son:

"Estas plantas no eran líneas puras para la altura, ya que portaban la característica enana sin manifestarla" (no estoy completamente seguro de que se pueda hablar de línea pura para un solo carácter).

y más técnica: "Estas plantas no eran homocigotas para el gen de la altura, ya que portaban el alelo enano sin manifestarlo" (no creo que la altura esté determinada por un solo gen, así que esta traducción es arriesgada y habría que contrastarla).

La que creo más apropiada es: "estas plantas no tenían homocigosis para la característica "altura", ya que portaban el cáracter "enano" sin manifestarlo".

Un saludo.


----------



## lauranazario

rubenaf said:
			
		

> La que creo más apropiada es: "estas plantas no tenían homocigosis para la característica "altura", ya que portaban el cáracter "enano" sin manifestarlo".


Respetuosamente difiero, Rubenaf... basándome enteramente en el hecho de que eso no es lo que dice el original. Has incorporado una palabras a la traducción que no aparecía en el planteamiento inicial, que era:


> "These plants would not breed true for tallness, as they carried the dwarf trait without manifesting it".


Por lo demás, me quito el sombrero ante tu conocimiento especializado sobre las plantas. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## rubenaf

Y tienes toda la razón en diferir, LN. Es que yo no soy traductor  Estoy haciendo investigación con plantas en una universidad, y usamos el inglés para escribir en publicaciones científicas... así que no traducimos exactamente lo que hacemos. Me refiero a que si no sabemos cómo decir en inglés una frase que tenemos en español, la decimos de otra manera que venga a ser lo mismo .

Por cierto, trabajo en el tema de la biotecnología vegetal, así que si estoy conectado y puedo ser útil para alguna traducción en ese tema (sobre todo inglés->español de españa)...


----------



## lauranazario

rubenaf said:
			
		

> Por cierto, trabajo en el tema de la biotecnología vegetal, así que si estoy conectado y puedo ser útil para alguna traducción en ese tema (sobre todo inglés->español de españa)...


Muchas gracias por el ofrecimiento... ¡por supuesto que de ahora en adelante te mantendremos en mente para consultas sobre plantas!  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Rubenaf,

Un gusto encontrar a otro amigo de las plantas.  Si puedo servir en traducciones español=>inglés, sería un placer.

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## salma

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y vuestras explicaciones. 

Salma


----------



## Jupiter

Llego tardísimo a esta discusión, pero el tema me interesa porque también trabajo con plantas, agricultura, biología...

Aunque faltaría un poco más de contexto general, ahí va una propuesta:

*Estas plantas no se podían utilizar como líneas puras para la altura, ya que portaban el carácter de enanismo sin manifestarlo.*



> Estas plantas no tendrán reproducción verdadera para altura ...


 Respetuosamente   difiero de LN. No tiene mucho sentido esta frase, ni desde un punto de vista técnico ni para un público más general.



> estas plantas no tenían homocigosis para la característica "altura",


 También con todo el respeto difiero   de rubenaf, porque estás incluyendo conceptos que no estaban en el original.

Saludos


----------



## salma

Gracias, Júpiter. La verdad es que aún sigo dando vueltas a la frase para poder adaptarla a los diferentes contextos en que aparece a lo largo del libro que estoy traduciendo.
En el caso concreto que he puesto como ejemplo, se refiere a los experimentos de Mendel con los guisantes. 

He aquí otra frase en que aparece la misma expresión: "the botanist Hugo de Vries was studying the evening primrose, which had the curious ability to produce sports –monsters– which subsequently breed true".


----------

